# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Katliamın olacağını Ankara biliyordu!

## bozok

*Katliamın olacağını Ankara biliyordu!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/12/2008* 



*İsrail’in en önemli gazetesi Haaretz bakın dün neler yazdı:*

Tarih: 18 Aralık 2008.

İsrail Başbakanı Olmert, Savunma Bakanı Barak ve Dışişleri Bakanı Livni, Savunma Kuvvetleri Merkez Karargahı’nda bir araya gelir ve Gazze katliamı için karar alır.

Tarih: 25 Aralık 2008.

İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı ve Kadima Partisi Genel Başkanı Tzipi Livni, Mısır Devlet Başkanı Mübarek ile Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Ebul Geyt’e Gazze’yi bombalayacaklarını iletir.

Bu tarihten üç gün öncesine gidelim.

Tarih: 22 Aralık 2008.

İsrail Başbakan’ı Olmert Ankara’ya gelir ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Başbakan Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan’la toplamda 5 saat süren uzun görüşmeler yapar.

*Görüşme öncesinden bir ayrıntı:*

Filistin Başbakanı İsmail Haniye, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı arayarak şunları söyler:

*- “Lütfen Olmert’e söyleyin. Gazze’deki kuşatmayı kaldırsın. İnsanlarımız perişan.”* 

*Erdoğan: “Mutlaka konuşacağım”.*

Evet Olmert’le görüşme böyle bir iklimde yapılıyor ki Gazze’nin gündeme gelmemesi mümkün değil.

Burada bir parantez açalım.

Türkiye’nin özel bir konumu da var.

Hayır, kastım tarihi misyonu, şu bu değil. Ankara’nın barış için fiili olarak devrede olması.

Evet, Türkiye bir buçuk yıldır Filistin-İsrail arasında mekik dokuyor, dahası Suriye konusunda ise resmi olarak arabuluculuk yapıyor.

Bunun anlamı Türkiye’nin konuyla direkt alakalı ülke oluşudur.

şimdi bütün bunları bir araya getirip soralım:

*Gazze’ye yapılacak saldırı için Mısır’a bilgi veriliyor da Ankara’ya verilmez mi?*

üyle ya bugün Türkiye’nin konumu Kahire’den çok daha önemli.

Muhatapları elbette yalanlayacaktır, ama oluşan kanaat Ankara’nın bundan bir ölçüde olsa da haberdar olduğudur.

*Eğer bu iddia doğru ise bu katliama ortak olmaktır.*

Yok doğru değilse oradaki vahamet de buna yakındır.

*üyle, çünkü Türkiye’nin düşürüldüğü pozisyona bakar mısınız!*

Sen işi gücü bırak, defalarca Suriye’ye git, İsrail ile Suriye’yi barıştırmak için BM’lerde uğraş çabala, ama İsrail sana Mısır kadar bile değer vermesin!

*Hani siz büyük ülke idiniz?*

*Hani Türkiye’nin itibarını artırmıştınız!*

Bazıları haberdar olma ihtimaline Başbakan’ın gösterdiği tepkiyi ileri sürüp yalanlayabilir!

Ne yani, Başbakan aferin İsrail mi diyecekti!

Onun söylediği* “Bu, bize yapılan saygısızlıktır”* *beyanı bile aslında ipucu niteliğindedir* ki bu beyan Olmert’e yapılan,* “Gazze’ye girmeyin”* ısrarının umursanmaması şeklinde de yorumlanabilir.

Ankara haberdar ya da değil, iki halde de kroke durumundadır.

Tayyip bey ve şurekası atıp tutmaları bırakıp somut adım atmalıdır?

Mesela ne mi yapmalı?

İsrail uçakların Türkiye’de uçuş izinlerini süresiz olarak iptal etmelidir!

*Yapmazlar, yapamazlar,* çünkü bu iktidar İsrail ve ABD desteğiyle var olmuştur ve varlığını onların örtülü desteğiyle sürdürmektedir.

*Değilse hodri meydan!*


...

----------

